# XLs: do you keep max seating capacity, or ditch one of the seats for easy access?



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Please discuss


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I'd like to know this too, just bought an Explorer that is XL and Select but it's got 2nd row captain. I haven't done any rides yet but I'm wondering how often I'll have to turn a 6 pax trip. I only work part time and only during the day so I'm guessing not much 
I like the idea of easy access to the 3rd row instead of having to flip the seats


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

I used to do UberXL with Minivan.
1) you want to make it easier where the rider will know how to get in or out of your car, or else they will mess with your chairs and step on it until they can get behind it.
2) most of the time passengers will keep it 6 or less, any more of it they will try to fit more than 8 people in your car.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I'd like to know this too, just bought an Explorer that is XL and Select but it's got 2nd row captain. I haven't done any rides yet but I'm wondering how often I'll have to turn a 6 pax trip. I only work part time and only during the day so I'm guessing not much
> I like the idea of easy access to the 3rd row instead of having to flip the seats


Wait, you only have 2+2+2 seating?

Careful, you could get kicked off XL if someone complains...

My expedition is 2+3+3, and column shift at that... based on the convenience of second row access from front, I was considering converting it to 2+2+3, so I have an aisle all the way to the rear...

Also, some punk puked in the third row last week, and I *MISSED* it...and got the pleasure of having to apologize to the next pax who found the mess.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Wait, you only have 2+2+2 seating?
> 
> Careful, you could get kicked off XL if someone complains...
> 
> ...


Damn that sucks. 
Yeah I have a the captain chairs in the second row and then the standard auto jump seats in the 3rd

When I added the Explorer they automatically added but to Select and XL. I'm keeping an eye out for a matching second row 3 seat setup. But u have a the two tone Black and brown leather so it might be awhile
I only do about 10 rides a week so calling calling my COUPLE XL requests won't be to hard. Plus talking to XL drivers that work the times I do, say they've gone months with out six paxs usually they only get 6 working evenings / night which I don't do, I'm a morning driver


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

15 Honda Pilot here. No choice but to be 2+3+3. I can't take anything out. And boy I'm so tired of trying to explain to drunk kids (I only work weekends)
how to move the 2nd row to access the 3rd row. I end up getting out and flipping the seat forward for them, because they are too stupid or too drunk to understand the lever. Most of my XL calls are kids that have 6-8 passengers... I tell them I can take 7 no more...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Explorer only seats 2 in the 3rd row?

Damn an Explorer on Select, god the Atlanta Select market would be so saturated if they allowed that....

I'd always wondered if anyone has ever taken the 40% of a 60/40 split second row off. That still leaves 2 seats in the second row but allows for easy access to the third row, assuming the 3rd row accommodates 3. If there's a 6th, they sit up front. It'd be like large passenger vans that have shorter second row so people can pass to the rear rows easier without having to fold down seats.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Explorer only seats 2 in the 3rd row?
> 
> Damn an Explorer on Select, god the Atlanta Select market would be so saturated if they allowed that....
> 
> I'd always wondered if anyone has ever taken the 40% of a 60/40 split second row off. That still leaves 2 seats in the second row but allows for easy access to the third row, assuming the 3rd row accommodates 3. If there's a 6th, they sit up front. It'd be like large passenger vans that have shorter second row so people can pass to the rear rows easier without having to fold down seats.


They have 2 options on the newer explorer 2nd row captain chairs (with or without center console) or a standard 3 seat bench that's a 2/3 and 1/3 split . The back row only has two seats .

The Denver select market is kind of a joke not gonna lie , I have a 2007 BMW 335 and a 2015 VW Passat all of them are on select also , just picked up the Explorer and it's XL/Select . If I was full time I'd probably just buy the bench 2nd row (I've seen them in the matching leather for a couple hundred bucks and the Captains chairs are worth more so I'd actually make more on it lol) but since I only do a a dozen or so rides a week I'd rather just have to cancel on a couple XLs a month . Most XL drivers in Denver say day time driving rarely gets a 6 pax call usually it's 3 or 4 with a lot of luggage or someone that just wants a bigger car . So I can fit 5 legally and I have no plans on letting people squeeze a 6th , I'll probably just call each XL request and ask how many passengers ahead of time , I don't even like when I have groups over 2 let alone 6 so it's good for me

Crazy thing is that my Explorer is actually eligible for Uber Black and SUV too , but I'm not gonna jump through the hops for that .


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Donshonda said:


> 15 Honda Pilot here. No choice but to be 2+3+3. I can't take anything out. And boy I'm so tired of trying to explain to drunk kids (I only work weekends)
> how to move the 2nd row to access the 3rd row. I end up getting out and flipping the seat forward for them, because they are too stupid or too drunk to understand the lever. Most of my XL calls are kids that have 6-8 passengers... I tell them I can take 7 no more...


I seriously doubt that.

ALL seats in ALL vehicles are bolted to the floor and can be un-bolted

...or do you mean your 2nd row is a bench that's either all-in or all-out?


----------



## PorkRollUberAndCheese (Mar 13, 2015)

I will pull at least one six passenger XL on the weekends. I would not do it.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PorkRollUberAndCheese said:


> I will pull at least one six passenger XL on the weekends. I would not do it.


I actually meant going from 8 seats to 7 (7 to 6 pax)...


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Adieu said:


> I seriously doubt that.
> 
> ALL seats in ALL vehicles are bolted to the floor and can be un-bolted
> 
> ...or do you mean your 2nd row is a bench that's either all-in or all-out?


Obviously all seats are bolted to the floorboards. But MY 15 Honda Pilot has bench seats in both 2nd and 3rd row. The 2nd row is a 60/40 split. and the 3rd row Only folds down to make it a cargo area. I'm well aware how to take a seat out of a car. I just don't think its worth the hassle just for my "side gig".
If I did this full time? maybe... But for the 10-20 times a Saturday night I do XL? ill stretch my legs and get out and slide the 2nd row forward for them... Don't you dare climb all over my leather.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

It doesn't do the full flip up, rest against the front seat's back thing????

It doesn't do the full flip up, rest against the front seat's back thing????


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

No it does not.... Slide forward and back... No flip... haha

for $42K the damn thing should though!!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Disappointing


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Disappointing


Yes Abieu agrees.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> I actually meant going from 8 seats to 7 (7 to 6 pax)...


If that's the case then YES . UberXL/Lyft Plus is for 6 PAX not 7


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Pulled middle seat of middle row for the weekend (now 2 + 2 + 3, straight aisle all the way from windshield to third row down the middle)

Will update y'all on how that goes


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Pulled middle seat of middle row for the weekend (now 2 + 2 + 3, straight aisle all the way from windshield to third row down the middle)
> 
> Will update y'all on how that goes


Pics? Youre talking about removing the 40 in the 40/60 2rd row right?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Pics? Youre talking about removing the 40 in the 40/60 2rd row right?


Naw only my 3rd is 60/40... second is 1+1+1

Tried pics but they look messed up cause I'm too lazy to take down my Forestry Service reflective vest....experiments suggest it increases tippage.

Start taking it down, the velcro starts sticking to everything, chaos ensues and it takes forever to put back


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Oh you turned it into captain chairs nice


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Minus arm rests....so far so good.

Pax like, less hassle, and FAR more comfortable being able to see what's going on in the back


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I think that's the right move, that's what I would do if I drove XL. Interesting that your 2nd row is 3 separate seats that can be removed rather than 40/60, but if I had a 40/60 I wouldn't hesitate to remove the 40. That'd be so much easier for everyone, even if you don't uber full time. Unless you NEED all those seats when not Ubering, there's no reason why you wouldn't just remove the 40 and keep it in the garage. It can be to difficult to remove and reinstall if needed.


----------



## DougR (Feb 8, 2017)

I own a Dodge Grand Caravan and drive for uberXL on some weekends. I currently have seating for 6 however I "stow" one of the rear seats to allow for a booster seat that I carry all the time.

In my experience a family of 5 seats comfortably and as an added touch if a child is under 8 I insist in putting in the booster.

In the end the family is very happy with the booster and the driver received a small gratuity.... win win, not to mention a fantastic rating.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Families take XL????


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

So far my XL experience hasn't seen more then 3 pax , a few XL request have been for just one or two people . I only have about 7 XL / Plus rides under my belt but so far my being 1 seat short hasn't even come close to being an issue. I'm installing a cargo carrier on top of my vehicle too so if I do get a 5 pax ride with a lot of luggage I'll still be in good shape since I could probably only do 2 large suit cases and 3 carry ons if I had to sit 5 people 

The majority of my XL rides have just been people with Skiis/Snowboards or just a ton of luggage


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> So far my XL experience hasn't seen more then 3 pax , a few XL request have been for just one or two people . I only have about 7 XL / Plus rides under my belt but so far my being 1 seat short hasn't even come close to being an issue. I'm installing a cargo carrier on top of my vehicle too so if I do get a 5 pax ride with a lot of luggage I'll still be in good shape since I could probably only do 2 large suit cases and 3 carry ons if I had to sit 5 people
> 
> The majority of my XL rides have just been people with Skiis/Snowboards or just a ton of luggage


Wow....sorry to hear that.

Sounds like the Denver XL market is really underdeveloped.

We have plenty of Lyft Plus and UberXL in OC & LA... mostly groups of 3-6, though I have seen 7 and even 8, but also the occasional 1 (extremely tall men; women concerned about safety during rainstorms and specifically saying they decided to order a 4x4 just in case) or 2 (generally, guys who hoped to pick up some chicks on their way home from a party but struck out; or couples with luggage on airport runs)


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Wow....sorry to hear that.
> 
> Sounds like the Denver XL market is really underdeveloped.
> 
> We have plenty of Lyft Plus and UberXL in OC & LA... mostly groups of 3-6, though I have seen 7 and even 8, but also the occasional 1 (extremely tall men; women concerned about safety during rainstorms and specifically saying they decided to order a 4x4 just in case) or 2 (generally, guys who hoped to pick up some chicks on their way home from a party but struck out; or couples with luggage on airport runs)


I should have said I've only done about 15 rides total since starting xl even split between xl and select and then 2 regular x rides. I only work part time


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I should have said I've only done about 15 rides total since starting xl even split between xl and select and then 2 regular x rides. I only work part time


XL should be better than Select if you do nights... see if you can get a switchable account to lock you OUT of select pings at will

Wouldn't want to do base rate select sitting in 4.0 surge

PS I'm assuming Colorado does it like California, where XL surges in tandem with X surge


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> XL should be better than Select if you do nights... see if you can get a switchable account to lock you OUT of select pings at will
> 
> Wouldn't want to do base rate select sitting in 4.0 surge
> 
> PS I'm assuming Colorado does it like California, where XL surges in tandem with X surge


Yes it does surge x and xl the same but only do mornings no nights. 90% of my rides are Airport rides. I usually 8am to about 11am a few days a week


----------

